

The extra lean startup in the valley. - noodlehopper

just got off the plane in sanjose with two bags in tow.  have  vision,(eric reis) and a couple thousand dollars.  Need to find housing , cofounder, to complete vision, to get to next level to model the lean startup.....any housing/coworking reccs......no car, no friends, no contacts, using clist, thinking about the Hacker Dojo.........please rec.....successful model....
======
lifeguard
This is the high tourist season, not the cheapest time to stay in the Bay
Area. But the best deal is Green Tortoise hostel. A little funky, but safe.
Includes dinner every other night, breakfast every morning (make PB&J
sammiches for lunch later!). They have laundry and full kitchen. Free
internet.

<http://www.greentortoise.com/san-francisco-hostel/index.php>

The other hostels are good, just not as fun. Avoid staying in cheap motels in
SOMA & Tenderloin districts.

There is an excellent hackerspace, noisebridge:
<https://noisebridge.net/wiki/Noisebridge> 2 blocks South of 16th & Mission
BART

UC Berkeley and Stanford are up by San Francisco. Melno Park was where a lot
of magic happened back in the day. I would try to find housing in the East Bay
(NE Oakland, Emeryville, Rockridge, or San Leandro) and commute to work near a
BART station. There is light rail between San Jose and San Francisco I think.

~~~
noodlehopper
i was thinking of modeling Kurt... He is in Palos Altos....

to suburban.....?

[http://www.inc.com/magazine/201207/leigh-buchanan/the-
leanes...](http://www.inc.com/magazine/201207/leigh-buchanan/the-leanest-
startup-kurt-varner-dailytoaster.html)

~~~
lifeguard
I think living in ones car is a terrible _plan_ , but an ok safety net (My
backup plan was to live in my car next to the bay in Emeryville). At a minimum
share a house with a bunch of people. If you want to do your best work, don't
be homeless. It adds stress to your life after awhile. Get two weeks at the
hostel to start and negotiate a discount for a long stay.

In Summer the kids go away, but during the academic year it is booming. Every
week visit each of these places to network with people:

Berkeley campus

Stanford campus

noisebridge hackerspace

Fry's electronics

A classy bar in SF financial district (order only one drink and hold it all
night as a prop)

Every month:

linux user group

2600 meeting

some FOSS interest group meeting

------
polyfractal
May I ask why you didn't get a part-time job where-ever you lived and
bootstrap an initial MVP of your idea? Not trying to be hostile, I'm genuinely
curious.

Dropping yourself off in an unknown location with little money seems like a
recipe for disaster.

~~~
adambenayoun
I did the same 9 years ago in NYC. I dropped myself in an unknown location
with very little money and worked my way. It can be a recipe for disaster or
it could also be a great recipe for a nice adventure.

~~~
eliekh
I've done it before. It wasn't so much fun in the beginning but looking back,
I'm glad I did it!

------
tectonic
Checkout <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1536822> for Hacker House ideas
too.

